# All i catch is...



## bblackmon19 (Mar 25, 2007)

Alligator snapping turtles. Theres sooooooo many at my lake i hate it i cant catch any catfish i saw a lady catch a catfish the other day then catch a alligator snapping turtle and she put it in her trunk but, the point is what baits should i use to avoid gettings turtles and how can i tell where the cats are instead of snapping turtles. Next time i go fishing im taking my baseball bat. This one snapping turtle bit a chunk of styrofoam of the end of my friends rod while trying to hit it in the head lol


----------



## Holmz (May 3, 2007)

yeah be careful man, they bite and don't let go very easily, not to mention they have a very strong bite that definitely wouldn't feel good.


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Are you absolutely sure it was an alligator snapper? Common snappers and alligator snappers overlap in alot of their range and alligators are alot larger. Not to mention its illegal to keep them.


----------

